# Is this a good package?



## CESpeed (Aug 2, 2011)

I have an idea of getting an older (4 or 5 y.o.) bred cow, a heifer with calf at side and a unrelated yearling bull as a starter package.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

_*Forget the bull.*_  As everyone has been trying to tell you, if you want a brood cow to produce calves for you, go AI. With one less animal to worry about, you can a) get another bred cow or b) get a bred heifer.

So you want a bred 4 year old cow and a 3-in-1?  I was hoping you would have the 4 year old as part of the 3-in-1 package and  then bred heifer, unless I read you wrong. 

Oh, and did I mention for you to forget getting a bull?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 3, 2011)

CESpeed said:
			
		

> I have an idea of getting an older (4 or 5 y.o.) bred cow, a heifer with calf at side and a unrelated yearling bull as a starter package.


Personally, I would think that a bred cow and a cow with calf at side would be a great start.  You would have 4 before too long and you would end up with a heifer or a bull from the unborn and then decide what to do from there.  As far as the bull goes.  We don't have one.  Have decided not to have one, but can only tell you that even our top steer as he gets bigger is getting to be a pain in the rear sometimes.  He is only 700ish pounds at this point, but that is a lot of weight when they are not being cooperative.  We are not timid people, but I can't even imagine having a bull.  I am excited for you in regards to getting some cows and can't wait to see pictures when you get them!


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 3, 2011)

We got a bull when we reached 15 cows - he had good traits and bloodlines I wanted also a reserve grand champion. Numbers have grown even more here so it makes life easy as far as getting my cows in calf but I now have to have different pastures for my yearling heifers and run my steers with them. My bull is in a pretty foul mood when he cant go and serve those heifers in the back 40 and puts my gates, posts and hot wires to the test.
He is a huge halter trained x show bull that takes some handling now he is older and mature 
So for your package go for a couple of starter cows and calves but you dont need a bull at this stage - You really dont. As others have said A I will work well for you


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 4, 2011)

See post #9 on this thread that you created, about my suggestion of getting a couple of steers instead of some cows.  Just think on it, as there's always soooo many options to how to raise cows and what cattle you can raise.


----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever be comfortable with a bull.

My "starter" package was 2 bull calves.  I lost one and the other is now a steer calf.

I can get bull / steer calves fairly reasonably priced so I really don't see the need to get a cow right now...that my opinion though.


----------



## OtterCreekRanch (Aug 7, 2011)

A bull is 2-3 cows is a bull you are going to have trouble keeping home. Bulls need more than a couple of females to stay busy. We are having trouble with our neighbors bull breeding our cows right now because he is trying to keep him in a herd with only 3 cows. If you are going to own less than 10-12 head AIing is much easier than the upkeep of a herd bull.


----------

